# maybe thyroid is the problem



## blackrose (Aug 26, 2011)

..........


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

blackrose said:


> hi everyone.. i'm 22old year girl and i'm having lots of problems lately...
> about month ago i was asaulted by stranger, he hit me in my head.. i felt terrible for 2weeks, doctors run some test(x-rays, ct) and everything was fine.. then i got fever, felt lump on back of my neck and doctor in er told me it was nothing and all my problems were stress related..
> my simptomps were and still are : ringing in ears, hand tremor, very nervous, very tired i dont have enough energy to do daily tasks so mostly i'm lying in bed..
> i visited my doctor on monday i told her about my problems, she found out that i have tahicardia and low BP. when she count other thyroid related symptoms i realized i have most of them.. she said my thyroid is also enlarged..
> ...


Ooooooooooooooh; my gosh!!










How horrible for you but the one "good thing" is that you are here with us and you have survived this trauma. I do hope that you are getting professional counseling? If not, it would be a wonderous thing to do. Post trauma is insideous and YES, this incident could have exacerbated what was already lying dormant.

Giving birth, other illness', loss of loved ones.........................all things of this nature can and will trigger autoimmune disease which in your case appears to be thyroid.

I hope you can share your lab results and ranges with us when they come in. We need the ranges!

Also, because your thyroid is enlarged, a sonogram could be an excellent idea. See what your doctor has planned in that regard.

God bless you; you have come to a very nice place. Others will be along soon!


----------



## blackrose (Aug 26, 2011)

thank you so much for your kind welcome 
i've been calling to dr.office today and nurse told me my tsh level is ok..
i didnt ask for numbers because i'm going to doctor on monday anyway..
they checked tsh,t3 and t4..
so i guess my problems are somwhere else.. now i'm really thinking its all just in my head,, 
should i ask for endo because of thyroid enlargment ? 
but on other side i'm just sick of doctors and going in every week..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

blackrose said:


> thank you so much for your kind welcome
> i've been calling to dr.office today and nurse told me my tsh level is ok..
> i didnt ask for numbers because i'm going to doctor on monday anyway..
> they checked tsh,t3 and t4..
> ...


You thyroid should not be enlarged and the better tests would be FREE T3 and Free T4. Enlarged is NOT acceptable.

Here is info on the FREES.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

And here are some labs you can request w/included link so you can look them up.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO{Thyroid Peroxidase Ab}, (antimicrosomal antibodies, http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Yes; going to doctors all the time can get to you; especially when you are 22.

The thing is, you deserve to feel better and the only way to accomplish that is to get to the bottom of this.

Hope you get a sonogram or RAIU at the very least. Something is wrong when the thyroid starts enlarging.


----------



## blackrose (Aug 26, 2011)

hi..  well i was at doctors today, she said i should just drink more and i should be just fine ?? 
obviously nobody is taking me seriously, so what i'm a hipohondriac??
ehh i just have no more energy to go around i'll just go back to work and if i cant work i'll quit..
i'll check my thyroid levels in few months by myself..
have a nice day all of you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

blackrose said:


> hi..  well i was at doctors today, she said i should just drink more and i should be just fine ??
> obviously nobody is taking me seriously, so what i'm a hipohondriac??
> ehh i just have no more energy to go around i'll just go back to work and if i cant work i'll quit..
> i'll check my thyroid levels in few months by myself..
> have a nice day all of you


We are validating you. It is hard to do when you don't feel well but you need to get out there and battle it out with the medical establishment.

Please stick around; I sense that you are depressed and it is not surprising as many of us have been also and we also have been treated exactly like you are being treated.

Totally dissed! Not good!

We are here to embolden and educate you about your thyroid so you can get help.


----------



## blackrose (Aug 26, 2011)

i did some thinking i definitily have to change my lifestyle.. what are natural ways for reducing thyroid size?
are there any vitamins? i also have my hvc high, after doing some research i think B12 is causing this...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

blackrose said:


> i did some thinking i definitily have to change my lifestyle.. what are natural ways for reducing thyroid size?
> are there any vitamins? i also have my hvc high, after doing some research i think B12 is causing this...


What is hvc?

Life style changes are good; every little thing helps. We still have to work on getting a doctor to recognize your situation though. Medical intervention goes a long way when it comes to thyroid disease.


----------



## blackrose (Aug 26, 2011)

oh i meant hcv... i think i'm done with doctors for some time.. as i said i'll be just checking tsh levels by my own.. and if/when numbers change i'll go to dr..


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

blackrose, Google "hcv and thyroid" and take a look...that might shed some light.


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

I am sorry your doctor is not taking you seriously. Especially since thyroid disease can be very serious. You need a doctor that will leave no page unturned and one who will listen to your concerns. Hoping you get some answers real soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

blackrose said:


> oh i meant hcv... i think i'm done with doctors for some time.. as i said i'll be just checking tsh levels by my own.. and if/when numbers change i'll go to dr..


Have you been on meds for the Hep C?

http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2009/10/28/qjmed.hcp157.full


----------

